# Paph delenatii



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2020)

'Bubbles ' blooning again. Almost lost this plant shortly after getting it awarded. I hate that!


----------



## Don I (Mar 27, 2020)

I like these guys.
Don


----------



## Guldal (Apr 1, 2020)

Sehr schön! 

Thank god, you saved it! (What was, by the way, its trouble?)


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 1, 2020)

Basal rot. Man, I hate that stuff. Saved with dragon blood and cinnamon


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice Bubble.
What’s Dragon Blood?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Markhamite (Apr 2, 2020)

Love the colour. Great shape.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 2, 2020)

SlipperKing said:


> View attachment 19139
> View attachment 19140


How do you apply and dosage? Works for brown rot?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice save!

Leslie - You might want to search in other section about it and will find some postings about it. But here is the summary. You use it as is. No dilution. Apply drop by drop as needed. For smaller monior spots and such, one drop on the site and smear it flat will do. For larger one like crown rot, you want to drop enough to completely cover the problem area. Allow it to dry, which will be quick. Try not to water over the area until plant recovers.
Also, you want to either wear gloves or wash hands right away as the sap dries out fast and stains.
Don't wear your favorite clothes, watch any other surface or fabrics because you don't want to ruin them.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 2, 2020)

This is very interesting. I have not heard of this remedy in all my travels. 
Has most people on here used it with much success? 
I will review the other posts on here.
Thanks Happypaphy7!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 3, 2020)

Dragon's Blood is the go!! and cinnamon..................and fungicide and physan.


----------



## Just1more (Apr 3, 2020)

I must read about this ‘DB’ too! I have heard mention of it thru the years, thought it was an insider joke!


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 3, 2020)

SlipperKing said:


> 'Bubbles ' blooning again. Almost lost this plant shortly after getting it awarded. I hate that!
> View attachment 18957


Very nice round form!I love it.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 3, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> Very nice round form!I love it.


Thanks, it has a HCC from the AOS.

The Dragon's Blood works best if the rot is caught early.


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 3, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> How do you apply and dosage? Works for brown rot?


It. Is. Amazing.


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 3, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Nice Bubble.
> What’s Dragon Blood?


Extract of Croton lechleri.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 4, 2020)

Dragon Boold is a dark red liquid, you can order it from ebay( I did it similar).There is some observation that it is effecitve against erwinia infection however all my plants got erwinia died despite of my all efforts.I have no this problem for a long time fortunately, but I suffered a lot with that few years ago.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 4, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> Dragon Boold is a dark red liquid, you can order it from ebay( I did it similar).There is some observation that it is effecitve against erwinia infection however all my plants got erwinia died despite of my all efforts.I have no this problem for a long time fortunately, but a suffered a lot with that few years ago.


I guess if caught early enough it may work. Plus prayers to the Orchid Goddess LoL


----------



## awesomei (Apr 4, 2020)

I love DB. I have used it many times to save a Paph. or Phrag. that has acquired some sort of rot. It works great. I mix it with Cinnamon and clear Elmer's school glue, as a wound dressing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm going try the glue part next time


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2020)

awesomei said:


> I love DB. I have used it many times to save a Paph. or Phrag. that has acquired some sort of rot. It works great. I mix it with Cinnamon and clear Elmer's school glue, as a wound dressing.


Interesting way to hold the ingredients together. Who knew Elmer’s Glue and orchids go together lol.


----------



## awesomei (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes, helps it form a bandage over cut ends


----------



## Guldal (Apr 5, 2020)

awesomei said:


> I mix it with Cinnamon and clear Elmer's school glue, as a wound dressing.



Due to the advice from so many cunning people in this thread and many others, I've now ordered a couple of small bottles of DB, advertised as 100% DB.

As Elmer's school glue isn't a household name, this side of the damm, would anybody be so kind as to give the specifications of the product, so I could go searching for something alike over here?!


----------



## awesomei (Apr 5, 2020)

Elmer's school glue is a clear, non toxic glue that children use here in school. The white works just as well.


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2020)

PVA glue is another name for it.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 6, 2020)

Tony said:


> PVA glue is another name for it.



Thank you! I will go searching....


----------

